# Linux Installation



## nordi (7. Oktober 2005)

Hi Leute,

ihr habt bestimmt dieses Thema tausend Mal durchgekaut. Aber ich werd aus diesen Beiträgen nicht klug.

Also, ich hab einen relativen alten Rechner (300 Mhz, 512 RAM, Voodoo2 Grafikkarte, 20-30 GB, PCISoundblaster64). Auf ihm lief sogar WinXP relativ gut. Da bald ein neuer PC angeschafft wird, bleibt mir entweder die Option den PC zu entsorgen oder mit ihm ein bisschen rumzuspielen. Mich hat Linux schon immer sehr interessiert, hatte auch schonmal probiert auf meinem Rechner (AMD 2200, 512 RAM etc) Linux drauzuspielen, hab mir aber fast mein WinXP dabei zerschossen. Würde jetzt gerne auf den alten formatierten Rechner Linux drauftun. Habe heute bei golem.de gelesen, das SUSE eine neue Version rausgebracht hat. Was muss ich bei der Linuxinstallation eigentlich alles beachten. Windows kann man ja eigentlich immer draufspielen, da man ja ohne weiteres die Treiber aus dem Inet bekommt. Wie sieht das bei Linux aus? Bekomm ich noch für solch alte Hardware Treiber dafür? Oder erkennt Linux die Hardware automatisch wie WinXP? Muss ich bei den Festplatten irgendwas beachten. Hab da irgendwas mal über SWAP gelesen? Sagt mir jetzt nicht viel 

Gibt es irgendwo ne Anleitung für Anfänger für Linuxinstallation oder generell Linux?

Wäre sehr dankbar für Antworten - man hört ja fast nur gutes von Linux!


----------



## deepthroat (7. Oktober 2005)

Hi.

Also eigentlich läuft ältere Hardware unter Linux eher als ganz neue Hardware. Da sollte es keine Probleme geben. Linux erkennt normalerweise jede Hardware automatisch (außer bei ganz exotischen Sachen).

Ich hab z.B. einen Pentium II 400 MHz mit Matrox G400 Grafikkarte und 2 SCSI Platten (9 + 18 GiB). Linux zu installieren war überhaupt kein Problem. Wenn du dich noch nicht so auskennst solltest du am besten das Setup Programm alles für dich einstellen lassen.

In dem Fall legt das Setup-Programm auch automatisch eine sogennante Swap-Partition an. Diese Partition ist zum Auslagern von Programmen aus dem Hauptspeicher auf die Festplatte (virtueller Speicher).

Ansonsten mußt du bei der Installation erstmal auf gar nichts weiter achten würde ich sagen. Das läuft eigentlich so wie bei Windows - einfach immer die Schritte bestätigen, Lizenznummer eingeben (ach, das fällt ja bei Linux weg ^^) und warten bis alles fertig ist...

Eine Anleitung zur Installtion gibt's normalerweise von jedem Distributor. Generell für Linux eine Anleitung gibt es eigentlich nicht weil da fast jeder Distributor (SuSE, Redhat, Debian, Mandrake etc.) sein eigenes Süppchen kocht.

Gruß


----------



## nordi (7. Oktober 2005)

Kannst du mir eine Linux-Distrubution empfehlen. Geht das da nach Systemanforderungen? Umso neuer, umso mehr Systemperformance braucht das OS ? Bin in Amerika zur Schule gegangen und dort haben die mit Mandrake gearbeitet. Hab aber irgendwie das Gefühl, dass es soviele Linuxversionen wie Sand am Meer gibt! 

Wir haben momentan ein WLAN-Netzwerk zu Hause und ich würde dann gerne den Linuxrechner als Dateiserver (BackUp) bzw. Internetserver einrichten. Also nichts schwieriges, hoffe ich  Also viel gearbeitet an diesem Ding wird wahrscheinlich nicht.

Ist Linux kompatibel mit WLAN?

Wäre sehr dankbar für Tipps!


----------



## deepthroat (7. Oktober 2005)

Generell ist es schon so, das neuere Distributionen auch schnellere Rechner vorraussetzen. Die Systemanforderungen sollten für deinen Rechner allerdings kein Problem sein.

Ich habe damals angefangen mit SuSE, dann Redhat, Mandrake, TurboLinux, dann nochmal Redhat und schließlich bin ich bei Debian hängen geblieben. Momentan verwende ich allerdings Ubuntu (welches auf Debian basiert).

Ich habe also mit SuSE z.B. lange nicht mehr gearbeitet und von meiner Warte aus kann ich dir Ubuntu empfehlen. Die Distribution ist einfach zu installieren und zu administrieren. Software Pakete gibt's ohne Ende und Updates kommen regelmäßig. Man kann sich die Installations-CD natürlich runterladen oder man kann sie sich auch (kostenlos) bestellen (https://shipit.ubuntu.com/) - das dauert allerdings 2 bis 3 Wochen.

Natürlich kannst du auch Redhat (Fedora Core), SuSE oder Mandrake nehmen. Die sind gerade für Anfänger bestens geeignet - vielleicht im Gegensatz zu Debian , Gentoo und Slackware.

Wenn du bisher mit Mandrake gearbeitet hast, wäre SuSE evtl. eine Umstellung weil SuSE standardmäßig KDE installiert, während Mandrake (wie auch Redhat und Ubuntu) Gnome als Desktopumgebung benutzt. 

Für das WLAN kommt es dann drauf an, welche Karte du einsetzt und ob Linux diese unterstützt. Ansonsten hat Linux mit WLAN keine Probleme.


----------



## nordi (7. Oktober 2005)

Bei golem.de wurde Ubuntu auch vorgestellt. Kann ich diesen dann auch problemlos mit Windows XP Prof. vernetzen bzw. als Datei-Backup-Server einrichten? Das Netzwerk basiert dann auch via WLAN. Da ich gerade auf der Arbeit bin, weiß ich nicht genau, welcher Hersteller diese WLAN-Karte fabriziert hat, aber ich glaube LinkSys oder Netgear! Auf jeden Fall blaues Logo 

Nochmal besten Dank für die schnellen Antworten!


----------



## deepthroat (7. Oktober 2005)

nordi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei golem.de wurde Ubuntu auch vorgestellt. Kann ich diesen dann auch problemlos mit Windows XP Prof. vernetzen bzw. als Datei-Backup-Server einrichten?


Das dürfte ohne Problem laufen. Wie alle anderen Distributionen verwendet auch Ubuntu samba um am Windows-Netzwerk teilzunehmen.



			
				nordi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da ich gerade auf der Arbeit bin, weiß ich nicht genau, welcher Hersteller diese WLAN-Karte fabriziert hat, aber ich glaube LinkSys oder Netgear!


Also das klingt ja eigentlich schonmal ganz gut. Normalerweise wird Hardware dieser Hersteller immer ganz gut unter Linux unterstützt.


----------



## Dr Dau (8. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!



			
				nordi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kannst du mir eine Linux-Distrubution empfehlen.


Empfehlen kann man eigentlich nichts, da sollte der persönliche Geschmack entscheiden.
Bei den niedrigen Preisen  für die Distribitionen, dürfte es aber kein Problem sein sich selbst ein Urteil zu fällen.
Letztenendes hängt es auch vom Einsatzzweck ab, so brauchst Du auf einem Server nicht unbedingt eine grafische Oberfläche (GUI).
Macht eh nicht viel Sinn, wenn man immer erst in den Keller laufen muss. 



			
				nordi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab aber irgendwie das Gefühl, dass es soviele Linuxversionen wie Sand am Meer gibt!


Dein Gefühl täuscht dich nicht.
Schaue z.b. mal auf www.linuxiso.org nach (und das sind noch nichmal alle Distribitionen).



			
				nordi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wir haben momentan ein WLAN-Netzwerk zu Hause und ich würde dann gerne den Linuxrechner als Dateiserver (BackUp) bzw. Internetserver einrichten.


Es gibt W-LAN Karten mit denen Linux Probleme hat, da kann ich dir aber nicht viel zu sagen.
Ich weiss nur dass es wohl auch von dem verbauten Chip der Karte abhängt.
Im zweifel halt einfach testen, Linux kostet ja nichts..... zumindest nicht wenn man sich (vorerst) mit einer Download Version begnügt. 
Kannst Du den PC notfalls nicht auch per Kabel ins Netzwerk einbinden?
Als Dateiserver ist ja schon das Stichwort Samba gefallen.
Apache, PHP, MySQL usw. bringen (fast) alle Distribitionen von Haus aus mit sich.

Noch eine kleine Anmerkung: Mandrake nennt sich seit einiger Zeit Mandriva. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## nordi (16. Oktober 2005)

OK, habe mal die Ubuntu Live CD laufen lassen. Sieht wirklich cool aus und läuft auch sehr gut. Man hört ja immer, dass die meisten Server mit Linux laufen. Was hat das eigentlich für konkrete Vorteile aus dass sie stabiler sind?! Was würde bei mir Linux mehr bringen als Windows. Will wie gesagt, einen Backup Server aufstellen, wo 3 WindowsPCs ab und an mal Sicherungen draufspielen und vielleicht soll der Rechner auch noch als Internetgateway nutzen...


----------



## canuzzi (17. Oktober 2005)

Ein Vorteil schon mal, du musst keine GUI drauf laufen lassen, hast keinen mit dem Betriebsystem verbundelten Browser (auf nem Server nur ein Sicherheitsrisiko), es ist eben als Unix Derivat explizit auf Netzwerk- und Servertaetigkeiten ausgerichtet.


----------



## Dr Dau (17. Oktober 2005)

Also grundsätzlich ist es eine Frage des Admins.

Der sicherlich grösste Vorteil gegenüber Windows ist der, dass Linux kostenlos ist.
Ausserdem gibt es für Linux weit weniger Viren.
Was die Stabilität angeht, ich habe schon Linux Server gesehen die über 1 Jahr ohne reboot durchgelaufen sind. 
Dann kannst Du auch deine (z.b. PHP) Projekte realitätsnah testen, da ja die meisten Hoster ebenfalls Linux einsetzen.
Auf einem Windows Server währe es nur bedingt möglich, denn dort sind schon die Datei-/Zugriffsrechte anders als unter Linux.
Mit Samba hast Du nicht nur die Möglichkeit ein Fileserver (Backupmöglichkeit) laufen zu lassen, sondern auch ein Drucker für das ganze Netzwerk zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Auf das GUI würde ich auch verzichten, zum einem kostet es Ressorcen und zum anderen kann man eh nicht unbedingt alles mit ein paar Mausklicks erledigen.
Trotz fehlendem GUI musst Du nicht unbedingt auf Komfort verzichten, so gibt es als Dateimanager z.b. den MC, dieser ist ein Clone vom Norton Commander..... ähnlich dem Windows Commander (später Total Commander).

Ich persönlich setze Eisfair als Server ein, dieses hat neben der Shell auch eine Textbasierte Benutzeroberfläche über die man die wesentlichen Dinge verwalten/konfigurieren kann.
Fernwartung ist natürlich per SSH möglich..... so brauche ich nicht immer in den Keller laufen. 
Dadurch dass kein GUI vorhanden ist und nur die Pakete installiert werden die man braucht, ist es sehr schlank (ca. 150 MB) und dem entsprechend ressorcensparend.
Eisfair ist halt zum Einsatz als Server ausgelegt.

Linux als Gateway ist auch machbar.
Hierzu setze ich aber einen "1 Disketten" Linux Router ein, der gleichzeitig als DNS und Printserver fungiert.

Trotz allem solltest Du dir aber auch bewusst machen, dass Linux nicht Windows ist..... Du wirst also das eine oder andere lernen müssen.
Deine Ubuntu CD hat dir lediglich gezeigt dass sich Linux nicht unbedingt hinter Windows verstecken braucht..... wenn man dazu bereit ist, sich umzugewöhnen.


----------



## nordi (17. Oktober 2005)

Danke erstmal für die lange Antwort. Aber alles schön und gut. Ich bin absolute Laie mit Linux. Da jetzt eben ein Rechner bei uns frei wird, der sonst entsorgt werden würde, habe ich mir eben überlegt, den als "Server" bzw. BackUp Fileserver einzusetzen. Da man immer hört, dass Linux dafür besser sei. Also auf das GUI will ich nicht verzichten da ich per Kommadozeile keine Ahnung habe, wie man das Ding konfiguriert. PHP und sowas will ich auch nicht einsetzen. Unser Drucker ist per WLAN für alle anderen Rechner erreichbar. Will den Rechner also nur zum "backupen" benutzen - also würde ein Windowsrechner es auch tun. Was ihr mir da beschrieben habt, mit shell und SSH usw hört sich für mich schon zu kompliziert an! Ich hab ja grundsätzlich kein Problem mich an Linux zu gewöhnen  - will aber nix kompliziertes da haben  Wenn ich jetzt die Windows PCs per WLAN einrichte, erkennt Ubuntu die dann direkt oder muss ich da auch was konfigurieren?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. Oktober 2005)

Um mit den Windows-Rechnern kommunizieren zu koennen, also auf Windows-Art, wirst Du Samba benoetigen.


----------



## Dr Dau (17. Oktober 2005)

Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob Samba schon auf der Ubuntu CD mit drauf ist.
Wenn nicht, dann währe sicherlich die Installerversion von Ubuntu angebrachter..... auf CD lässt sich ja schlecht was installieren. 
Grundvorraussetzung für die Benutzung von Samba ist natürlich ein funktionierendes Netzwerk.
Wenn dieses funktioniert, musst Du noch Samba und die Clienten einrichten.
Google spuckt dazu auch was aus..... schau dir mal die ersten 4 Ergebnise an.
Auf die Samba Freigaben kannst Du dann unter Windows ganz normal über die Netzwerkumgebung zugreifen oder sie als Netzlaufwerk einbinden.


----------



## monger (18. Oktober 2005)

Bei Ubuntu wird (normalerweise) Samba mit installiert.

Ein nicht zu verachtender Nachteil von Ubuntu ist der geringe Eingriff in wichtige Installationsschritte. Selbst im Expertenmodus gibt es keine Packetauswahl. Allerdings kann man Samba ja (sollte es tatsächlich nicht installiert werden), mit apt ohne Probleme nachinstallieren.


----------



## canuzzi (18. Oktober 2005)

Wuerde dir auch eifair ans Herz legen Eisfair . Und hab nicht soviel scheu vor der Kommandozeile. Ist eigentlich nicht so schwer und es gibt sehr viel Dokumenation im Netz dazu. Eisfair verfuegt allerdings auch ueber eine Webadministration ueber Browser.


----------



## Dr Dau (18. Oktober 2005)

Mit der Shell hat er ja nur in Ausnahmefällen zu tun..... dass hat er aber bei jeder Distribition.
Dank dem User "eis" hat er ja auch ohne GUI eine recht kompfortable "Oberfläche".
Nur dass er dort keine bunten "klick mich" Button hat, sondern die Auswahl durch drücken von Zahlen trifft..... drücke 1 hierfür, drücke 2 dafür..... usw.
Mit anderen Worten, mit dieser Textbasierten Oberfläche ist die Bedienung/Konfiguration praktisch so einfach wie die ersten Schritte einer XP Installation.
So lange der Server in Reichweite steht, kann er auf SSH oder webconf auch verzichten..... dann bedient er den Server halt direkt.
Ich nutze SSH ja nur weil ich den Server im Keller stehen habe und ihn so von jedem beliebigen PC bedienen kann..... man wird ja älter, da klappt es nicht mehr so mit dem Treppen steigen. 

Zur Dokumentation:
Eisfair ist ein deutsches Projekt, daher ist die Dokumentation auf in deutsch.
Die Dokumentation gibt es sowohl online, als auch in verschiedenen Formaten zum Download (darunter auch als 378 Seitiges PDF).
Ausserdem hat Eisfair eine eigene Newsgroup (ebenfalls in deutsch).

Die Textbasierte Oberfläche ist zwar in englisch, aber Sachen wie z.b. "Add a new user" o.ä. dürfte wohl jeder verstehen.


----------



## nordi (22. November 2005)

So, ich bins nochmal. Also nochmal vielen Dank für eure zahlreichen Antworten. Ich schwanke momentan zwischen Microsoft Windows 2003 Server und Ubuntu 5.10. Da ich wirklich noch keinerlei Ahnung von Linux habe, mir lediglich die LiveCD mal runtergeladen habe und mal reingeschaut habe, ist mir Windows sicherlich vertrauter - Frage ist natürlich der Preis von Windows Server 2003! Also, ich hab mich mal probiert ein wenig über Samba schlau zu machen, dieses brauche ich ja zur Kommunikation zwischen Linux und Windows. Dort wirklich schlau bin ich nicht geworden  Ist es schwierig dies zu konfigurieren? Wenn ich Ubuntu nehmen sollte, welche Version von Samba muss ich nehmen? Sorry für diese ganze Fragen, bin absoluter Anfänger im Thema Linux, Samba etc! Gibt es gute deutsche Anleitung für Samba, wie ich das Programm konfigurieren kann?

Oder empfehlt ihr Windows 2003 Server?


----------



## Dr Dau (23. November 2005)

Ich würde schon aus Kostengründen Linux nehmen.
Ein weiterer Aspekt währe sicherlich die Sicherheit.

Du musst natürlich gewillt sein neu zu lernen..... Linux ist halt nicht Windows.
Linux hat sich mittlerweile aber zu einer interesannten Alternative zu Windows entwickelt.
Vor ein paar Jahren sah es noch ganz anders aus..... wenn Du da keine ausgewählte Hardware hattest, dann sah es mit der Treiberunterstützung meist recht düster aus (ähnlich wie bei NT4).

Vor 2-3 Tagen habe ich ein Thread gelesen, da hat der Verfasser nach 1-2 Wochen "rumprobieren" Linux aufgegeben..... ich könnte meine Hand dafür ins Feuer halten, dass er Windows auch nicht in solch kurzer Zeit "gelernt" hat. 
Ebenso könnte ich wetten dass er Windows bis heute auch nicht komplett kennt.
Klar, wenn man sich jahrelang an Windows gewöhnt hat, dann fällt der Einstieg in Linux natürlich schwerer als wenn man gleich mit Linux anfangen würde.
Meiner Meinung nach lohnt sich der Aufwand aber.

Samba brauchst Du nicht zwingend, wenn Du den Server aber unter Windows als Netzlaufwerk einbinden willst, dann solltest Du schon Samba nehmen.
Zu Samba kann ich dir aber leider nichts sagen, habe ich nie benutzt.
Meine Daten überspiele ich einfach per FTP..... allerdings fungiert mein Server auch nur als Mail-/Webserver.
Der Drucker wird einfach über das LPR Protokoll angesprochen..... ist aber zumindest mit Win2000/XP kein Problem.

Eisfair ist zwar anders aufgebaut als andere Distribitionen aber zumindest die Deutsche Anleitung zur Samba Client Konfiguration könnte dir evtl. weiter helfen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. November 2005)

Fuer Clients ab Win2K wuerde ich den Drucker ueber CUPS anbieten, ist meiner Meinung nach besser als LPR. Oder halt auch ueber Samba, wenn denn Samba sowieso genutzt werden soll, dann braucht auf dem Client nicht extra CUPS installiert werden.

Allgemein wuerde ich auch zu Linux raten.
Aus folgenden Gruenden:

Preis
Sowohl das Betriebssystem selbst als auch jegliche evtl. benoetigten Server-Software sind kostenlos. Bei Windows Server ist bei weitem nicht alles dabei was man evtl. so brauchen koennte, z.B. Proxy, eMail, SQL fehlen und duerfen seperat bezahlt werden.
Sicherheit
Eine Standard-Installation von Linux ist zwar nicht das Mass aller Dinge, aber doch noch weitaus sicherer als eine Standard-Installation von Windows.
Resourcenverbrauch
Einen Linux-Server kann man auch ruhig auf einer alten Kiste laufen lassen ohne dass man sich gross Gedanken ueber die Performance machen muss. Windows ist da wesentlich hungriger.
Wieder moechte ich meinen alten Server als Beispiel auffuehren:
Ein P75 mit 16MB RAM hat folgende Dienste ohne Performanceprobleme verkraftet:
Proxy und Router fuer 3 Clients
Samba
DNS
DHCP
FTP
HTTP
SMTP
POP3
MySQL

Allein einen Mail- und SQL-Server zusammen auf einer Windows-Box laufen zu lassen kann fatal enden.
Natuerlich kann so ein alter Rechner nicht fuer ein groesseres Netzwerk herhalten, aber darum geht es hier ja wohl auch nicht.
Es geht mir dabei auch nur darum aufzuzeigen, dass Linux sehr sparsam mit den gegebenen Resourcen umspringt.


----------



## Dr Dau (23. November 2005)

Bei mir hat LPR ja nur ein Grund..... das gesamte (Linux) System für mein Router ist auf EINER Diskette. 
Und der Router ist auf jedenfall 24/7 an..... der Server nicht unbedingt.

Ich würde den Drucker aber auch über Samba laufen lassen..... wenn Samba eh schon benutzt wird.

Was die Ressourcen betrifft:
Ich hatte kurzzeitig auf einem altem 486/66 mit 24 MB RAM Apache, PHP und MySQL laufen.
Der Rechnerstart hat zwar etwas gedauert, aber der laufende Betrieb (also z.b. Datenbankabfragen) war erstaunlich schnell.


----------



## nordi (23. November 2005)

Ok ok, es wimmelt hier von Linuxfans  Also der PC, wo ich Linux/Windows drauspielen will, ist ein PII 350 MHz mit 512 RAM und 40 GB Festplatte. Da sollte auch Windows drauf laufen - XP hat er vorher getan 

Wie sieht das denn mit VPN Client auf nem Ubuntu Server aus? Mein Vater will gerne aus dem Internet auf den Server zugreifen können - am besten dann via VPN, oder? Gibt es gute Anfängeranleitungen bzw. Seiten, wo einem ein bisschen in Linux geholfen wird?


----------



## nordi (9. Dezember 2005)

Hi, hab nochmal was über Ubuntu gelesen. Da gibt es jetzt auch eine KDE-Version. Da steht aber, dass die volle Installation ca. 2 GB wegnehmen würde - natürlich kann man auch die Serverinstallation anwählen, die dann aber anscheinend nur über Commandopromt geht - und ich bin absoluter Anfänger, was Linux angeht. Ich will ja den PC als Server laufen lassen, aber 2 GB sind schon relativ viel, für das Betriebssystem, oder nicht? Kann man nachträglich noch Programme entfernen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Dezember 2005)

2GB sind okay. Windows XP braucht auch nicht viel weniger, aber bietet dabei wohl wesentlich weniger Software.
Als ich damals noch Suse genutzt hab, Version 6.2, haette die Vollinstallation schlappe 6GB beanschlagt.
Man sollte Linux schon genug Platz mitgeben, denn es kann durchaus mal sein, dass man ein wenig davon braucht. Zum Beispiel wenn man selbst Software kompilieren will. Das Source-Verzeichnis vom Mozilla blaeht sich dabei auf mehr als 1GB auf.
Und auch KDE (3.5) benoetigt "mal eben" 714 MB.


----------



## nordi (9. Dezember 2005)

Aber das will ich ja garnicht! Will da nur Samba drauftun und den als Fileserver laufen lassen! Will da keine Software kompilieren etc..


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Dezember 2005)

Auch fuer einen Fileserver wirst Du das eine oder andere Gigabyte brauchen. 
Wieviel steht Dir denn zur Verfuegung?


----------



## chrysler (24. Januar 2006)

Hallo.
Gibt es eigentlich einen Unterschied bei Linux, ob der PC über eine W-Lan- Karte oder über einen W-Lan -Adapter verfügt?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Januar 2006)

Das sollte keinen Unterschied machen.
WLAN ist zwar nicht zwingend gleich WLAN, vom Treiberstandpunkt aus gesehen, aber ansonsten gibt es wohl keinen Unterschied. Ein paar wenige Karten werden direkt vom Kernel unterstuetzt. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere sind da aber keine 54MBit-Karten dabei. Alles andere muss per NDISWrapper und dem Windows-Treiber zum Rennen gebracht werden.
Alles was darueber liegt merkt aber den Unterschied nicht, nur wenn vielleicht mal Funktionen genutzt werden sollen die ueber NDISWrapper nicht zur Verfuegung stehen, wie z.B. der Master- oder Monitor-Mode.


----------

